# My Problem With MMA



## Damaged Goods (Dec 6, 2020)

The wrestling.  The announcers do their best at explaining the various holds and moves and what each combatant must do to prevail but it seems they spend an ordinate amount of time either on the mat or against the cage hugging each other.

I want to see striking with hands, elbows, knees, and feet.  Ban the wrestling.


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

Not meaning any disrespect to you, but their jujitsu game on the mat is part of their whole Mixed Martial Arts.
What I am most annoyed at is that Khabib Nurmagomedov retired for the sake of his mother and now is doing a flip on this and naming his price to come out of retirement.
Guess it was all about the money after all.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 7, 2020)

MMA is bull****. A fighter is knocked out on his feet and the opponent is allowed to go down and pound his/her head relentlessly until the ref stops it. A knockdown should be treated like boxing. The MMA was exposed for the serious health issues tied to the required prefight efforts to make weight. Ban this exhibition. I won't call it a sport.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> MMA is bull****. A fighter is knocked out on his feet and the opponent is allowed to go down and pound his/her head relentlessly until the ref stops it. A knockdown should be treated like boxing. The MMA was exposed for the serious health issues tied to the required prefight efforts to make weight. Ban this exhibition. I won't call it a sport.


Well, I guess that's why it is referred to as a blood sport.
The bottom line with the ground and pound is that without the ref stopping it, it cannot be called a Technical knockout, or the poor guy/ girl that did get knocked down can protest the ref stopping the match. It's a real blurred line that the refs have to call.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 7, 2020)

Tish said:


> Not meaning any disrespect to you, but their jujitsu game on the mat is part of their whole Mixed Martial Arts.


Reckon that I had misconceptions about the nature of juijitsu.

Maybe kickboxing where there is 100% striking would be my cup of tea.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Reckon that I had misconceptions about the nature of juijitsu.
> 
> Maybe kickboxing where there is 100% striking would be my cup of tea.


There is a sport that may be to your liking called Bare Knuckle Fighting.


----------



## Chet (Dec 7, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> The wrestling.  The announcers do their best at explaining the various holds and moves and what each combatant must do to prevail but it seems they spend an ordinate amount of time either on the mat or against the cage hugging each other.
> 
> I want to see striking with hands, elbows, knees, and feet.  Ban the wrestling.


I agree. It doesn't do much for what is a spectator sport. Two nites ago I watched a Shogun fight with no grappling...just pounding and pounding at each other. One fighter was getting the upper hand throughout, and it actually got a little painful to watch.


----------



## win231 (Dec 7, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> MMA is bull****. A fighter is knocked out on his feet and the opponent is allowed to go down and pound his/her head relentlessly until the ref stops it. A knockdown should be treated like boxing. The MMA was exposed for the serious health issues tied to the required prefight efforts to make weight. Ban this exhibition. I won't call it a sport.


Boxing isn't bloody enough for many spectators; that's why MMA exists.  People pay good money & they want their money's worth in gruesome injuries; that's why they're there.
Neither should exist, IMO.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 7, 2020)

I always was partial to mano a mano sports like boxing, martial arts, wrestling and drag racing. No team just two men. Conor McGregor's style disturbs me though.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 8, 2020)

Tish said:


> There is a sport that may be to your liking called Bare Knuckle Fighting.


Grew up in a neighborhood in the 50s where fist fights were common and so were hand injuries including fractures.  Hard to believe that guys in the 19th century went 25  rounds doing that nonsense.

Or maybe the guys in the old 'hood had weak bones, ligaments, and such.


----------



## win231 (Dec 8, 2020)

One thing that always puzzles me.  We make a big deal out of brain injuries with football, but we allow a sport where brain injury is the whole idea & is how you win.


----------



## Chet (Dec 8, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Grew up in a neighborhood in the 50s where fist fights were common and so were hand injuries including fractures.


We mixed it up back then with fists, but today it's with guns all too often.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 8, 2020)

Chet said:


> We mixed it up back then with fists, but today it's with guns all too often.


Yeah Chet, I don't recall any guns at least in my old Baltimore neighborhood (a different story today).  A couple of guys packed switchblades but they were pretty much ostracized and looked on as punks.


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> One thing that always puzzles me.  We make a big deal out of brain injuries with football, but we allow a sport where brain injury is the whole idea & is how you win.


100% Agree with you.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Lee (Dec 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> One thing that always puzzles me.  We make a big deal out of brain injuries with football, but we allow a sport where brain injury is the whole idea & is how you win.


Agree wholeheartedly, and not only that we teach kids hitting others is violent but calling this sport is OK


----------



## Nathan (Dec 9, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Reckon that I had misconceptions about the nature of juijitsu.
> 
> Maybe kickboxing where there is 100% striking would be my cup of tea.



I don't much care for taking it down to the mat, kickboxing or any martial arts sparring is fun.


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

FastTrax said:


>


I actually watched that match, I was totally blown away by McGregor's lack of cardio. Towards the end, he was on spaghetti legs.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 9, 2020)

Tish said:


> I actually watched that match, I was totally blown away by McGregor's lack of cardio. Towards the end, he was on spaghetti legs.



I hear you but MMA and UFC fighters don't go 8 to 12 rounds like the average pugilist does.


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I hear you but MMA and UFC fighters don't go 8 to 12 rounds like the average pugilist does.


Yeah well, that is true too.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 10, 2020)

Spectators love to se thing go wrong like in auto racing. Not saying they want to see people hurt but everyone like to see danger. Head on collisions in football, fights in basketball and baseball, heavyweights over flyweights in boxing, brawls in hockey, etc.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 10, 2020)

You hit the nail on the head. Unfortunately a large number of fans are not at these sports venues to enjoy the competition but revel in glee at the violent aspects. Shame.


----------

